# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  موضوع خاص بالاستفسارات الاعضاء

## marouannajmi

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم  هاذا الموضوع خاص   بالاستفسارات     الاعضاء     ونحن بانتظار استفساراتكم

----------

